# Will bee roll test work with window screen rather than #8 Hardware cloth?



## dsegrest (May 15, 2014)

Most window screen is #8 hardware cloth. some of it is plastic, so make sure it can stand up to the alcohol if that is what you are using. Also make sure the holes are big enough (1/8") for the mites to fall through. The sugar shake does not work as well as the alcohol. You could if you just want an indication instead of a precise measure, just use a sticky board. 

You probably do have mites, they are fairly ubiquitous, so it would not be too bad to just go ahead and treat.


----------



## KiwiMana (Oct 23, 2009)

We use #6 if that helps, as long as the mites can fall through it and the bees don't you should be all ok.

Thanks...Gary


----------



## jbeshearse (Oct 7, 2009)

LeifLiberty said:


> I have not been able to find #8 hardware cloth and am getting worried that it is getting late in the year to check for mites. These are my first bees and have only had them about a month. I will not do an alcohol/soap test, because that would be a cruel reward for all their hard work.
> 
> Do you think the mites will fall through regular window screen if used for the roll test? Should I simply treat without testing? Should I not test, and simply hope for the best?
> I can get #8 hardware cloth mail order but I am sure it will cost me a few weeks.


Ace hardware usually carries it. At our local Ace, they will cut a section off for you so you do not have to buy a whole roll. look for 1/8" hardware cloth


----------



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

"Ace hardware usually carries it."

Lucky you...I keep reading that phrase... But my local Ace claims they can only order 50 foot rolls of it. To be sold as a single unit. I can only use 10 feet at the most!


----------



## knute (Mar 10, 2013)

honey jhar said:


> "Ace hardware usually carries it."
> 
> Lucky you...I keep reading that phrase... But my local Ace claims they can only order 50 foot rolls of it. To be sold as a single unit. I can only use 10 feet at the most!


Amazon has it too... $30 for 10ft (36"W) inc. free shipping: http://www.amazon.com/dp/B000LF87AE

I guess I'm lucky- my local Ace hardware also sells by the foot, but I tracked this down before I discovered that.


----------



## mathesonequip (Jul 9, 2012)

betterbee will sell you 10 feet the last I knew... if you do the sugar shake test well and double the results it comes out the same as an alcohol wash. the ether shake comes out about 15 % lower than the alcohol wash... the sticky board is an indicator only.


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

> Most window screen is #8 hardware cloth.


#8 hardware cloth has wires spaced on a 8 wire per inch grid, so the holes are _slightly _smaller than 1/8" square or 8x8. But normal window screen needs to have a lot smaller holes than that to keep all the bugs out. Window screen comes in a variety of mesh sizes, but 16x18 is a representative size, as you can see here:
http://www.metroscreenworks.com/screenwire.php


If you want just a small quantity of #8, Brushy Mtn does sell #8 hardware cloth by the _foot_:
http://www.brushymountainbeefarm.com/8-Mesh-Hardware-Cloth-1-Linear-Ft/productinfo/539/


----------



## honey jhar (Jun 5, 2014)

Would 1/4" hardware cloth in two slightly offset layers work the same as 1/8" hardware cloth for most applications?


----------



## WWW (Feb 6, 2011)

I called Home Depot just the other day and they carry #8 galvanized screen in 2ft and 3ft wide by 5ft if I remember correctly.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

I went to the bee yard today to test with the window screen version, but the bees were in no mood. They stung my ankle to make their point. I checked a couple of frames and then left. 
I guess I have a bit more time to try to find #8 hardware cloth. The screen does look like 16x18 that Rader Sidetrack linked. I am not sure the mites will fit. Looks like you all have better equipped hardware stores. 

I will really worry about them this winter if I don't treat. I guess I need to research which treatment I should try...


----------



## Rader Sidetrack (Nov 30, 2011)

As an alternative - possibly _temporary _til you get some #8 screen - you can use a kitchen sieve instead. See Randy Oliver's text and photos on this page:

http://scientificbeekeeping.com/sick-bees-part-11-mite-monitoring-methods/


----------



## cowdoc (May 15, 2011)

At the Betterbee Field Days, Dennis vanEnglesdorp from University of Maryland and Bee Informed Partnership talked about mites. His thought was that if you had a chance to treat for mites, you should. If you wait to test, you are probably missing an opportunity.

That said, we usually do recommend testing and treating when levels are high enough. 

Betterbee does sell hardware cloth of various squares by the foot, 10 foot and 100 foot rolls. The ones by the foot can be ordered, for example, as 4 foot and you will get a single 4 foot roll, not 4 pieces of one foot long.

http://www.betterbee.com/Products?search=ghc

Chris

[email protected]


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

Thank you. Sounds like the plan then would be to order both treatment and screen.


----------



## buzzleblast (Jan 16, 2014)

I may be late in responding, but if all you need is enough screen to cover a jar or 2 for shaking, I can fit that much in a regular envelope and send it to you for nothing. PM me your address and I will send it ASAP. Hate to have everybody do what I do, which is buy way more than I need of things. I recognize some folks can't or just won't.


----------



## quigibo (Jun 23, 2014)

Leif, Looking through old posts. I get my hardware cloth at the Ace Hardware on 380 in Denton.


----------



## johng (Nov 24, 2009)

If you order some #8 wire from Amazon on Monday you should have it before the end of the week. Some of the really good hardware stores have the #8 in stock.


----------



## LeifLiberty (Sep 23, 2014)

buzzleblast said:


> I may be late in responding, but if all you need is enough screen to cover a jar or 2 for shaking, I can fit that much in a regular envelope and send it to you for nothing. PM me your address and I will send it ASAP. Hate to have everybody do what I do, which is buy way more than I need of things. I recognize some folks can't or just won't.


Wow, thank you. I just got a strainer and took the screen from that. Not perfect but should work for now I think.



quigibo said:


> Leif, Looking through old posts. I get my hardware cloth at the Ace Hardware on 380 in Denton.


Thank you, I will try there! I did not know there was an Ace Hardware there. 



johng said:


> If you order some #8 wire from Amazon on Monday you should have it before the end of the week. Some of the really good hardware stores have the #8 in stock.


Thanks again.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>Most window screen is #8 hardware cloth. 

If it was all the mosquitoes would get in.

I imagine you could put a 1/2 cup of bees in a jar with a table spoon of powdered sugar, put a regular jar lid on, shake well and dump them out on a piece of paper (held down by bricks if you live in Nebraska) and then dump the sugar in some water to see the mites float and never use any screen at all... although I like the #8 for the job...


----------



## sqkcrk (Dec 10, 2005)

cowdoc said:


> At the Betterbee Field Days, Dennis vanEnglesdorp from University of Maryland and Bee Informed Partnership talked about mites. His thought was that if you had a chance to treat for mites, you should. If you wait to test, you are probably missing an opportunity.
> 
> That said, we usually do recommend testing and treating when levels are high enough.
> 
> ...


Do you think that if you offered lids w/ hardware cloth that you could sell them? How many lids can one cut from a one foot by four foot piece of hardware cloth? More than most people would need, I'd think.


----------

